
Lisp in a Startup: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - tosh
https://www.slideshare.net/vseloved/lisp-in-a-startup-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly
======
pritambaral
Direct PDF link: [https://www.european-lisp-
symposium.org/static/2018/dyomkin....](https://www.european-lisp-
symposium.org/static/2018/dyomkin.pdf)

------
wodenokoto
Is there a recorded talk of this? Because these slides don't cut it alone.

